# Knitting a Square From the Center OUT



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I probably put the wrong stuff in the search box on uTube; so I couldn't find how to knit in the round and get a square.
I know how to do a mitred square; and of course, crochet a square from the center out; but I want to know how to make a KNITTED square from the center out.
I tried making increases with YO's and got a corner with big holes. Not good. I tried Kfbfbf, but I got a tight bunching. I tried the Kfbfbf with a larger ndl and got more bunching.
Any ideas? :|


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you try picking up a bar between the stitches and knitting through the back loop?


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/09/knitting-from-center-belly-buttons-and.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111407-1.html

http://documentarysight.com/webpicts/knit_from_the_center_square_blanket.pdf

Hope these help.


----------



## Gramax (Aug 18, 2012)

I will try one with a make 1 k1 make one every other round and see what it does. The make one is English for pick up between the stitches of the last row.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I probably put the wrong stuff in the search box on uTube; so I couldn't find how to knit in the round and get a square.
> I know how to do a mitred square; and of course, crochet a square from the center out; but I want to know how to make a KNITTED square from the center out.
> I tried making increases with YO's and got a corner with big holes. Not good. I tried Kfbfbf, but I got a tight bunching. I tried the Kfbfbf with a larger ndl and got more bunching.
> Any ideas? :|


Like this?


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Like this?


Now this is Talent---looks perfect---you are an amazing Knitter


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Nana89


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Thank you Nana89


 :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's one to try and in the end you'll at least have an extra wash cloth or dish cloth! You can at least see if you like how their increases were done. 
Enjoy
Elizabeth


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

M1-- make a backwards loop where you want the extra stitch. then on the next row, it will twist again and be almost invisible.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

M1-- make a backwards loop where you want the extra stitch. then on the next row, it will twist again and be almost invisible.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

What's with the hole in the middle?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I did it differently, simply casting on 4 st, using 2 dpns. Then did an increase in each stitch for 1st row, then every 2nd stitch for 2nd row and continued this way increasing in the 4 corners only. A bit fiddly to begin with but after the first few rows it was just fine. 

The Emily Ocker's magic ring is similar to the ring used in crochet and also works very well. Just increase in the 4 corners to keep the project square.

These belly button center starts look interesting. Thanks for sending.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THis is interesting.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Grammy Jean said:


> What's with the hole in the middle?


The hole can be made smaller by weaving the tail through the stitches and pulling.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> I probably put the wrong stuff in the search box on uTube; so I couldn't find how to knit in the round and get a square.
> I know how to do a mitred square; and of course, crochet a square from the center out; but I want to know how to make a KNITTED square from the center out.
> I tried making increases with YO's and got a corner with big holes. Not good. I tried Kfbfbf, but I got a tight bunching. I tried the Kfbfbf with a larger ndl and got more bunching.
> Any ideas? :|


You start with 8 stitches on 4 DPN or circular. You K1, M1, K1, M1 etc......
Next row will be K3,M1,K1,M1, K3......
Your corner will always be M1, K1, M1 and your sides will increase by 2 stitches each round. Depending on the thickness of the yarn you may want to increase every round or every other round.

The principal is the same one you use to make shawls from the centre of the top starting with 3 stitches.

Hope this helps


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Grammy Jean said:


> What's with the hole in the middle?


That depends on how many stitches you start with. I started with 8, 2 on each of 4 double pointed needles. Switch to circular needles as needed. When done, the tail at the center can be put through a yarn needle, threaded through the cast on sts and drawn up. There was a bit of a hump in the middle, but after washing and blocking, it was gone.

Several patterns for shawls made this way started out with a different amount of cast on stitches. They probably all work out fine, just remember to wash and block the finished piece when done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Did you try picking up a bar between the stitches and knitting through the back loop?


Do you get Bunyips up there? I thought they 'lived' in the Murray.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

The best site I have ever seen for shawl design and instructions on making shapes like, circles, squares, swirling circles, trianglular, half circle, etc....is this

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2012/09/free-circular-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/

If you go back to their home page or the beginning, you will find others for sale, but there are so many "cheat sheets" which are free downloads.

The first site tells you exactly how to knit a square in any size, not just for a shawl.

The other one I like is here:

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/

Hope you like it and hope it helps.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

After you get the work off the double points the tension relaxes and you can, as PaKnitter says, close the hole with the beginning tail. The opening was very little more than 1/4th of an inch across at that point.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

Elizabeth I can't wait to try the wash cloth. Thanks for the pattern. For the hole in the middle Knitting Daily suggested casting on over and inside a doubled loop of yarn after a few rows you can pull the long end taut and bury it to close the hole. 
I did several lacy dish cloths in an 8-sided round and I crocheted a medallion in the middle to make a smaller hole, plus I hate knitting the first couple rows on DP needles.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I just found this on someones pinterest.

http://busyhsmom.blogspot.com.au/2011/01/tutorial-i-cord-or-belly-button.html

Have a look, I think it looks like it would work well.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I have always loved those two cheat sheets....if you are into designing shawls, they are fun to use or to refer to.


----------



## moonrock (Jul 30, 2012)

Did this for a blanket buddy for a friend of my daughter. See avatar. basically it was doing a kfb at each end of each needle. Cast on 8 divided between 4 needles. Join in rnd. Row 1- K1 kfb first rnd. 12sts. Rnd 2: knit. Rnd 3 : kfb, K1, kfb. Rnd 4: knit. Rnd 5: kfb, k2, kfb. Continue in pattern till desired size. Recommend using circulars after awhile with stitch markers. Or Need very long dpns and point protectors to prevent stitches falling off.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Here's one to try and in the end you'll at least have an extra wash cloth or dish cloth! You can at least see if you like how their increases were done.
> Enjoy
> Elizabeth


I like that pattern. Have downloaded it to try later. :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The Emily Ocker method looks promising. I'll have to try it. NOW do you see why we have so many slightly lumps/holey washcloths that are perfect on the outer inch or two? :lol:


tamarque said:


> I did it differently, simply casting on 4 st, using 2 dpns. Then did an increase in each stitch for 1st row, then every 2nd stitch for 2nd row and continued this way increasing in the 4 corners only. A bit fiddly to begin with but after the first few rows it was just fine.
> 
> The Emily Ocker's magic ring is similar to the ring used in crochet and also works very well. Just increase in the 4 corners to keep the project square.
> 
> These belly button center starts look interesting. Thanks for sending.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Moondancermel said:


> You start with 8 stitches on 4 DPN or circular. You K1, M1, K1, M1 etc......
> Next row will be K3,M1,K1,M1, K3......
> Your corner will always be M1, K1, M1 and your sides will increase by 2 stitches each round. Depending on the thickness of the yarn you may want to increase every round or every other round.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I've never made a shawl starting at the center top with 3 sts. You have given me an idea :idea:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My "Basement" shawl was a triangle which started at the apex of the triangle with 3 sts and ended with the long edge when I ran out of yarn.


Dsynr said:


> Thanks, but I've never made a shawl starting at the center top with 3 sts. You have given me an idea :idea:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks. The shawl chart did the trick!


dragonflylace said:


> The best site I have ever seen for shawl design and instructions on making shapes like, circles, squares, swirling circles, trianglular, half circle, etc....is this
> 
> http://www.laylock.org/blog/2012/09/free-circular-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaC70 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

